# Cylinders need replacing, engine maintenance need advice



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

Need some advice regarding engine maintenance. I have been reading many threads about engine problems from misfiring to blown head gasket. 
Next week I plan to have all my cylinders replaced on my 02 3.5 altima. I would like to get ahead and hopefully correct problems. I had a tune up back in 2010 around 98,000 miles, now I am a little over 132,000. I plan on purchasing another set of spark plugs just in case any of the spark plugs are fouled. I also am planning to have my pcv valve replaced as well. Is there anything I am missing that I should have my mechanic look at? This car has been a pain for the last few years and I want it to run a least another year before I get a new vehicle. 

Also I noticed that I was down a few quarts of oil, had an oil change back on June 2nd of this year. My car sits during the week but I making up for driving on the weekend. I am not sure if my car is burning a lot of oil but it seem kind of odd. I don't check my oil levels as much as I should with this many miles on the car but I will start to pay more attention.

So here is my list of things to go:
Replaced all cylinders OEM
Spark plugs OEM
Pcv Valve

Please let me know what should be added to this list.

Thanks


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What cylinders exactly, per se, are you planning on replacing?


----------



## Mr.B (Mar 27, 2005)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> What cylinders exactly, per se, are you planning on replacing?


I am replacing all the ignition coils, I had two misfire on me already.


----------

